# Diesel - Unholy Cocktail vs. Unlimited



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

So i am looking at picking up a 5 pack of diesel cigars. I had a diesel a few months ago. It was one of those nights i had one to many of :martini and dont remember much else. From the bits and peices i do remember i belive i enjoyed it. I was thinking of picking up a 5 pack but i don't really remember if it was an unholy cocktail or an unlimited.

I know there are plenty of diesel lovers on here, Which one's would you recomend i pick up? Unholey Cocktail or Unlimited?




By the way. DON'T try and get these on C-bid. People are bidding 30+ dollars on the 5-packs which you can outright buy for $20 on CI.


----------



## jakespeed (Sep 28, 2009)

If you had it a few months ago, it was likely the Unholy Cocktail. I bought a fiver when they first came out, and still have one left. Their one of my favorites, and I'm considering picking up a box, and then getting one of the samplers to try the unlimited.


----------



## Rasor (Jul 29, 2010)

Mr. Mich,

I'm not positive, but I think the unlimited might be a little too new  Not sure everyone has had a chance to try em out yet.

Also,one of the online cigar shops has a sampler going at the moment. It includes 16 cigars, 8 Diesel Unlimited, 4 Diesel Unholy Cocktail and 4 Diesel Limited Edition Shorty. and its just under $50.00.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

You didn't have the Unlimited, it's brand new, they only started selling it a couple of weeks ago.

here's a link to the sampler Brian mentioned. At $50, it's not a bad deal (~$3.13 per cigar...box price on the Unholy Cocktail is ~$3.33).

http://www.cigar.com/cigars/viewCigar.asp?prod=SP-CIGASST103


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> You didn't have the Unlimited, it's brand new, they only started selling it a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> here's a link to the sampler Brian mentioned. At $50, it's not a bad deal (~$3.13 per cigar...box price on the Unholy Cocktail is ~$3.33).
> 
> http://www.cigar.com/cigars/viewCigar.asp?prod=SP-CIGASST103


You found the Unlimted for that cheap.. huh should have ordered from CCOM instead of CI apparently. 79.95 at CI when I bought them (well for the toro anyhow).

But! I'll have a DC out to you tonight, wife just texted me shortys showed up!

Edit: oh, and it was an UC I'd be positive - possibly a shorty if it wasn't a torpedo. The UC is a _tasty_ stick. Really like it. Going to have to buy a box and put it away.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Turtle said:


> You found the Unlimted for that cheap.. huh should have ordered from CCOM instead of CI apparently. 79.95 at CI when I bought them (well for the toro anyhow).
> 
> But! I'll have a DC out to you tonight, wife just texted me shortys showed up!


I don't think they were selling this sampler when we first got together for the group buy...at least, I don't remember seeing it. Oh well.

Good to hear they came in. Thanks for putting together the split for us!!!


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> You didn't have the Unlimited, it's brand new, they only started selling it a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> here's a link to the sampler Brian mentioned. At $50, it's not a bad deal (~$3.13 per cigar...box price on the Unholy Cocktail is ~$3.33).
> 
> http://www.cigar.com/cigars/viewCigar.asp?prod=SP-CIGASST103


Thats a good deal. I was originally going to pick up a 5 pack. I'm not sure i have room in my humidor for 16 more cigars. I already have 4 5packs on the way that i have to find a home for.

Hmm, tough decision. Most likely will pick this up tonight. Too good of a deal to miss out.

And i'm pretty sure it was a UC. I remember it being a tropedo.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> You didn't have the Unlimited, it's brand new, they only started selling it a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> here's a link to the sampler Brian mentioned. At $50, it's not a bad deal (~$3.13 per cigar...box price on the Unholy Cocktail is ~$3.33).
> 
> http://www.cigar.com/cigars/viewCigar.asp?prod=SP-CIGASST103


Thanks for the link!
I'm going to pick this sampler up later night. I loved the UC and have been meaning to try the Shorty and Unlimited.


----------



## Rasor (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Gahdzila,

Yep thats the one. Sorry about that. Wasn't trying to be vauge, just couldn't remember where I saw it


----------



## Consigliere (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey everyone, so how do these two really compare? I bought a box of Unlimiteds a little while back & love them, have to say that they jumped to the top of my list & I just noticed that the UCs come in boxes of 30 & while there's a difference 5" & 5.7" before I went ahead & got a box of the UC I just thought I'd see what people thought of the Unholy Cocktails before I dropped $100 on them. I got my box of Unlimiteds on sale so they were worth it & @ full price are definitely worth for me now that I know what I've been missing. So thanks in advance.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm not sure which I like better. I really enjoy both of them!! In my opinion, the UC has the more intense flavors, but the Unlimited is smoother and a bit stronger (nicotine-wise).


----------



## Consigliere (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks Joe, this is the kind of review I was looking for, I would have tried one by now but the local spots around are hit & miss are far as carrying Diesels so I guess I'll swing back thru them & see if they have them back in so I can try an Unholy Cocktail for myself.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Consigliere said:


> Thanks Joe, this is the kind of review I was looking for, I would have tried one by now but the local spots around are hit & miss are far as carrying Diesels so I guess I'll swing back thru them & see if they have them back in so I can try an Unholy Cocktail for myself.


They actually have them? They're available only through CI and their sister sites, I thought. You're shops, if they're carrying Diesels, are just buying them for the same price you could online and marking them up...


----------



## 96p993 (Dec 30, 2010)

Has anyone placed an order for this and received a shipping notification? Interested in the "on order" status...Do these really exist?


----------



## Consigliere (Jul 15, 2010)

Nope, they're not Joe at least the 2 I stopped at yesterday, it's actually been a while since I was at 2 of the 3 local places, I admit that I usually do my buying from either CI or cigar.com. Had no idea that they were only available from on-line retailers & the such & before that I wasn't into Diesels so I didn't even bother to look for them, thanks for that info won't make a special trip to the other smoke shop unless I'm driving by it.



jswaykos said:


> They actually have them? They're available only through CI and their sister sites, I thought. You're shops, if they're carrying Diesels, are just buying them for the same price you could online and marking them up...


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

In my opinion the UC is leaps and bounds better than the unlimited. The Unlimited really does nothing for me whereas the UC is probably the best $3 cigar on the market after getting 6-12 months of rest.


----------



## Consigliere (Jul 15, 2010)

Sounds like I'm gonna have to take the plunge & get a sampler or something. As much as I like the Unlimiteds I've got to try the UCs to compare. I called my other local smoke shop just hoping they carried them but nothing. Is there a reason that locals don't carry Diesels?


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Consigliere said:


> Sounds like I'm gonna have to take the plunge & get a sampler or something. As much as I like the Unlimiteds I've got to try the UCs to compare. I called my other local smoke shop just hoping they carried them but nothing. Is there a reason that locals don't carry Diesels?


Diesels are a CI/Cigar.com exclusive. Im fact shops in my area would actually probably get a bit ticked off if you asked them for Diesels so hopefully the guys in your area are a little more leanient.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Consigliere said:


> Sounds like I'm gonna have to take the plunge & get a sampler or something.


Here ya go:
Samplers

You're welcome :banana::tongue1:arty:


----------



## Consigliere (Jul 15, 2010)

Heck Brett, the one lady responded with "Diesel that's a cigar right?" Uh, yeah. So ticked wasn't exactly the response I got, lol. Thanks though guys I appreciate the feedback, I had no idea that they were exclusive to certain companies & thanks Clifford, I actually just saw that sampler in the catalog & think that's the way I'm leaning, looks like a good deal & it adds to my Unlimiteds too so I really can't go wrong.


----------



## Consigliere (Jul 15, 2010)

So I finally re-upped my supply of Unlimiteds & went with the "upgrade" from cigar.com & added 6 more for $5 that included 3 Unholy Cocktails. I finally fired one up the other night, DAMN is all I can say. I know I love the Unlimiteds but the Unholy Cocktail might have just upset my champion. There's NO doubt that a box of UC is in my future that's for sure, from the initial light to the last puff this cigar didn't let me down at all.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Dread said:


> Diesels are a CI/Cigar.com exclusive. Im fact shops in my area would actually probably get a bit ticked off if you asked them for Diesels so hopefully the guys in your area are a little more leanient.


Wow I didn't know that, do the other online vendor have to get their stock through CI/Cigar.com also.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

I have been wanting to try one of the diesel uc. They look good, and I have seen allot of reviews on them that say they are great cigars.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Sherlockholms said:


> I have been wanting to try one of the diesel uc. They look good, and I have seen allot of reviews on them that say they are great cigars.


The best $3 non Cuban i have ever smoked thanks Dave Starbuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rockon:


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Disregard


----------



## gravebelly (Apr 17, 2011)

I like them both. As of right now I like the Unlimited. One of the best spicey tasting sticks out there. After the first 4 or 5 puffs it is a slow burning treat and the spice does not die :target:


----------



## gravebelly (Apr 17, 2011)

I am out of unlimited and did not even order them on my next bid. I got to get a few more on next order along with some unholy's. If you guys find some good deals let me know but cant purchase until a couple of weeks. :boohoo:


----------



## 1DrunkGator (Aug 3, 2010)

Damn, if I don't win some UHC on the devil site I may have to pick up that sampler...


----------



## C-Bear (Mar 28, 2011)

I have had both but always find myself returning to the unholy cocktail. I ordered two more boxes of the unholy coktail (30 cts) for 81 bucks a piece on the devil site! Cant beat 2.70 for a great stick!


----------

